# Opinion on squeaky suiters?



## furryfilth (Jul 9, 2016)

There was more squeakers this year than I personally have seen any other year, I'm not sure how I feel about it. Like it works for some suiters and for the ones who know how to use them it can be cute, but like the constant squeaky toy noises kinda just become background noise after a while in my opinion. Thoughts?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 9, 2016)

Squeakers?

No........just no.......I've met too many squeakers on the Jailbreak server I play in TF2, and I really don't wanna hear about 'em before passing out from exhaus-zzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

furryfilth said:


> There was more squeakers this year than I personally have seen any other year, I'm not sure how I feel about it. Like it works for some suiters and for the ones who know how to use them it can be cute, but like the constant squeaky toy noises kinda just become background noise after a while in my opinion. Thoughts?



I think it's OK, in moderation, but I agree, it can get a bit monotonous. I mean, if you have a really cute dog/canine fursona, it can be a really fun addition, and an extension of the puppy fursona. But I can also see where at points, it's just kinda redundant, like you say.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 9, 2016)

Simo said:


> I think it's OK, in moderation, but I agree, it can get a bit monotonous. I mean, if you have a really cute dog/canine fursona, it can be a really fun addition, and an extension of the puppy fursona. But I can also see where at points, it's just kinda redundant, like you say.


Wait, we're not talking about those annoying 9 year-olds that show up when you're trying to enjoy a round on your favorite FPS? The ones that scream into their mics and constantly threaten to report/hack people who are more skilled than they are?


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait, we're not talking about those annoying 9 year-olds that show up when you're trying to enjoy a round on your favorite FPS? The ones that scream into their mics and constantly threaten to report/hack people who are more skilled than they are?



Nope, I _think_ we're talking about fur-suiters, at furry cons and events, but I might be confused!


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes I was referring to the fursuiters. Although the other kind of squeaker sounds pretty annoying too, Lol.


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 9, 2016)

In general, they are annoying, only Telephone manages to overcome that and become actually likable to me with her squeaks.


----------



## Rust (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't come across an annoying squeaker yet, and I went to Anthrocon.  Telephone of course is adorable.  My friend, Whey, also used a squeaker and sounded super cute.  There was a wolf there that didn't really know how to use the squeaker but wasn't using it all the time so it was okay.  I can totally see how it can very easily be used to annoy people.  I do have squeakers myself but I will not be using them in suit until I get a hang of them do avoid bothering people.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah , they don't bother me if the person knows what they're doing with it, but just *squeakysqueakysqueakysqueakysqueak* to me is not a "squeaky voice", it's just a squeaker. And Telephone is the god of all squeaky furries, how she manages to make those chirps I may never know.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 10, 2016)

There's a fine line between annoying and personality-driven.  If you can pull it off, you're the most adorable damn thing on the planet, if you can't, you're just a giant chihuahua.


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry I'm a bit new to furry things, but what is a squeaker?


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 10, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> It's basically a fursuiter who has a suit that makes squeaking noises.


Ok, that does sound adorable. But I definitely see how it can be annoying XD (But it still sounds adorable)


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 12, 2016)

I think if done right are adorable. Ive met an absolutely adorable squeaker and they didn't overpower in squeaks. if you can make it cute of do it in moderation their gr8!


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2016)

I think the thing is that if you get 1,000 in the same place: it starts to sound like a bunch of taxi-cabs honking their horns in a NYC traffic jam.

But again, it can be cute, just not too many at once!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 12, 2016)

Telephone uses what I think is a bird call and it's use sparingly and creatively.

A plain ol' toy squeaker going endlessly? Just  . . . no.


----------



## Zanadu (Jul 26, 2016)

Eh, I think Id rather hear a cute squeak than someone trying to talk "cute".   Besides, a lot of people put on a suit to become something else, cant be something else if they talk with the same voice.


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Personally think its incredibly over used and very irritating. Like it doesn't outwardly just make me angry, but there is a bit of involuntary cringe when I hear it. I've seen that children who meet fursuits seem to have a positive reaction to it, but at furcons I think suiters should skip on the squeakers. Anywhere else should be used with moderation. Its much cuter to make noises yourself imo


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 5, 2016)

Do you think it would be a problem to have a talking suit with a nose squeaker?


----------



## Blu-wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

I've only seen two fursuiters actually use a squeaker effectively without being annoying:  Telephone and Ari the blue wolf.  If anyone that used a squeaker could emulate what these two fursuiters can pull off, then that makes your character far more interesting than just hearing squeak squeak squeak all the time.

Telephone:






Ari:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 7, 2016)

People who squeak and act like children are nothing but obnoxious and downright cringe inducing. Biggest example being that Telephone guy


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> People who squeak and act like children are nothing but obnoxious and downright cringe inducing. Biggest example being _*that Telephone guy*_



Kind of off topic here:

Telephone is a female named Deanna. Despite what you must think about suiters, there are a few female suiters. You obviously don't have children/grandchildren. Females act one way, Males act another. Well, hopefully, they do. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see Telephone is feminine by the way she acts. A dOOd can't pull off a convincing feminine mannerism for long before the magic is broke and they do something mannish. Same goes for a female trying to act like a male. Eventually, they will break their persona and act feminine. I learned this in acting classes at the local community college and those lessons were reinforced by having children/grandchildren to observe.

And yes, there are a few suiters that pull off a perfect female appearance (I will not name names) They look right but they just can't pull off that whole "I'm a femme" act perfectly. Plus, one of them is taller than me but I didn't see any female con attendee out of suit that was that height/build. I actually hoped to run into that suiter to ask some questions about her(?) suit's construction methods.

And, what I actually began to type about (OCD/ADD thank you) was the fact that Telephone uses a bird call where Ari sounds like a squeaker out of a squeak toy. I use a similar call when Grouse hunting. It took me about a year to perfect the calls I needed to know.


----------

